# screaming noise from computer PLEASE HELP



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

I just installed an asus crosshair 3 motherboard, 8 gigs of dominator ram, and a phenom 965 with stock heatsink.. and when i turn it on it just makes a loud screaming noise, like... really really loud until i turn it off. I unplugged the cpu fan for a split second to see if it was that and it isnt, please help! i need this computer for work [email protected]


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Do you have a video card that requires extra power leads? Could be the insufficient power warning from the card, if it's needed and not plugged in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Check all the fans and wiring.
Remove everything except the bare essentials for the PC to boot.
CPU-ONE stick of RAM.

The best option would be a bench test.

1) Remove EVERYTHING from the case
2) Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
3) Install the CPU and heat sink.
4) Install 1 stick of RAM.
5) Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
6) Connect the monitor to the video card.
7) Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
8) Connect power to the power supply.
9) Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
10) Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective.


----------



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

I found it, it was that i was missing a power cord for graphics, thank you. I have a new problem now.. my "NB" is overheating and shutting down my computer.. why is this happening?


----------



## Matt_w (Jul 28, 2008)

edit: all my other temperatues are good, but my NB temperature shoots up to 85 celcius immedatly, then shuts off at 90.. voltage to it is 1.1.. is this a faulty motherboard?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

If your northbridge is overheating that fast, it probably has a loose heatsink.


----------

